# Wirless wpa wont reconnect after signal loss [ SOLVED ]

## fathom

Hi all,

first post here, searched the forum, and dont think I found something that replicates my problem.

The problem I had wifi working at boottime before and it always reconnected after loosing the connection. Which it did like clockwork every 15minutes (might be due to using ndiswrapper. Anyway after an update my configuration for the connection where gone. And I cannot get it working again like it was. i.e. it works but after a disconnect it doesnt reconnect.

I used the gentoo wiki on wireless networking

```

reign10 / # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcp_eth0="nosendhost"

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 30"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

```

```

reign10 / # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="reign"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        psk=mykey

}

```

did

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 net.lo

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

```

```

reign10 / # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 net.wlan0                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 samba                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 hddtemp                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 nfs                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 nfsmount                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 fbcondecor                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 lm_sensors                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 mdadm                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 swap                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 urandom                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 wicd                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 udev-mount                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 sysfs                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 rpcbind                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 rpc.statd                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 rpc.pipefs                                                                                                            [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

Now as I said after boot the network is up and works, just after 15minutes it looses the connection and never reconnects. UNLESS i have been down to the machine in question and from shell set it to ping one of the other machines on the network. THEN it does reconnect after loosing the connection.

Any insight as to what I must have done the first time around and cant seem to figure out now would be welcome.Last edited by fathom on Mon Mar 29, 2010 12:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

It should be :

```

# ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

```

Also, did you try that :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

```

----------

## fathom

Thanks for answering d2_racing

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It should be : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

actually what I did that should tell me not to write posts when falling asleep at the keyboard

 *Quote:*   

> Also, did you try that : 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart 
> ```
> ...

 

```
reign10 / # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

* Caching service dependencies...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

* Bringing down interface wlan0

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

reign10 / # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status

* status: started

reign10 / # 
```

works but again when the connection is lost it wont reconnect by itself.

going through /var/log/messages i found

```
Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   14.411764] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   14.570672] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k2

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   14.570678] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2009 Intel Corporation.

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   14.572179] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   14.572207] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   14.572372]   alloc irq_desc for 27 on node -1

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   14.572377]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   14.572399] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   14.613071] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: Warning: detected DSPD enabled in EEPROM

...

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   14.817977] ndiswrapper: driver net8190p (Realtek,05/21/2008,5.1058.0521.2008) loaded

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   14.818228] ndiswrapper 0000:04:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   14.874813] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 18

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   15.468198] wlan0: ethernet device 00:14:d1:4d:82:b2 using NDIS driver: net8190p, version: 0x500a5, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'Realtek RTL8190 Wireless LAN (Mini-)PCI NIC                                     ', 10EC:8190.5.conf

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   15.468234] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

Mar 23 01:23:12 reign10 kernel: [   15.468348] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

...

Mar 23 01:23:13 reign10 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[5897]: WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

Mar 23 01:23:14 reign10 kernel: [   25.916146] NET: Registered protocol family 10

Mar 23 01:23:14 reign10 kernel: [   25.916492] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

Mar 23 01:23:14 reign10 kernel: [   25.916662] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

...

Mar 23 01:23:16 reign10 /etc/init.d/nfsmount[6231]: WARNING: nfsmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started

Mar 23 01:23:16 reign10 /etc/init.d/netmount[6235]: WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started

...

Mar 23 01:23:18 reign10 kernel: [   30.630036] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Mar 23 01:23:18 reign10 wpa_cli: interface wlan0 CONNECTED

Mar 23 01:23:19 reign10 dhcpcd: version 5.1.4 starting

Mar 23 01:23:20 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 23 01:23:21 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: carrier lost

Mar 23 01:23:26 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: carrier acquired

Mar 23 01:23:26 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

...

Mar 23 01:23:29 reign10 kernel: [   41.306048] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

Mar 23 01:23:30 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: offered 10.0.0.150 from 10.0.0.100

Mar 23 01:23:30 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: acknowledged 10.0.0.150 from 10.0.0.100

Mar 23 01:23:30 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: checking for 10.0.0.150

Mar 23 01:23:30 reign10 kernel: [   42.570248] CPUFREQ: Per core ondemand sysfs interface is deprecated - up_threshold

Mar 23 01:23:35 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: leased 10.0.0.150 for infinity

Mar 23 01:23:35 reign10 dhcpcd: forking to background

Mar 23 01:23:35 reign10 sm-notify[6884]: Already notifying clients; Exiting!

Mar 23 01:23:35 reign10 wpa_cli: interface wlan0 DISCONNECTED

...

Mar 23 01:23:36 reign10 dhcpcd: received SIGTERM, stopping

Mar 23 01:23:36 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: removing interface

Mar 23 01:23:36 reign10 wpa_cli: interface wlan0 CONNECTED

Mar 23 01:23:37 reign10 dhcpcd: version 5.1.4 starting

Mar 23 01:23:37 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 23 01:23:37 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: offered 10.0.0.150 from 10.0.0.100

Mar 23 01:23:37 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: acknowledged 10.0.0.150 from 10.0.0.100

Mar 23 01:23:37 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: checking for 10.0.0.150

...

Mar 23 01:23:42 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: leased 10.0.0.150 for infinity

Mar 23 01:23:43 reign10 dhcpcd: forking to background

Mar 23 01:23:48 reign10 sshd[7569]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Mar 23 01:23:48 reign10 sshd[7569]: Server listening on :: port 22.

...

Mar 23 01:23:50 reign10 dhclient: isc-dhclient-V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

Mar 23 01:23:50 reign10 dhclient: isc-dhclient-V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

...

Mar 23 02:04:08 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: carrier lost

Mar 23 02:04:08 reign10 wpa_cli: interface wlan0 DISCONNECTED

Mar 23 02:04:08 reign10 sshd[7569]: Received signal 15; terminating.

Mar 23 02:04:09 reign10 dhcpcd: received SIGTERM, stopping

Mar 23 02:04:09 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: removing interface

Mar 23 02:04:11 reign10 dhcpcd: dhcpcd not running

Mar 23 02:04:11 reign10 kernel: [ 2483.115900] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Mar 23 02:04:11 reign10 dhcpcd: dhcpcd not running

Mar 23 02:04:11 reign10 kernel: [ 2483.149303] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

Mar 23 02:04:11 reign10 kernel: [ 2483.200108] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

Mar 23 02:04:11 reign10 kernel: [ 2483.200774] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Mar 23 02:04:11 reign10 kernel: [ 2483.294307] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

Mar 23 02:04:11 reign10 kernel: [ 2483.345092] e1000e 0000:03:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

Mar 23 02:04:11 reign10 kernel: [ 2483.345844] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Mar 23 02:04:16 reign10 kernel: [ 2488.050448] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

...

Mar 23 03:54:35 reign10 kernel: [ 9107.371551] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Mar 23 03:54:35 reign10 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[12765]: WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 kernel: [ 9108.097312] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 wpa_cli: interface wlan0 CONNECTED

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 dhcpcd: version 5.1.4 starting

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: offered 10.0.0.150 from 10.0.0.100

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: acknowledged 10.0.0.150 from 10.0.0.100

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: checking for 10.0.0.150

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 kernel: [ 9108.636626] wlan0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::214:d1ff:fe4d:82b2 detected!

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 kernel: [ 9108.641607] wlan0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::214:d1ff:fe4d:82b2 detected!

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 kernel: [ 9108.642798] wlan0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::214:d1ff:fe4d:82b2 detected!

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 kernel: [ 9108.644033] wlan0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::214:d1ff:fe4d:82b2 detected!

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 kernel: [ 9108.645945] wlan0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::214:d1ff:fe4d:82b2 detected!

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 kernel: [ 9108.647131] wlan0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::214:d1ff:fe4d:82b2 detected!

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 kernel: [ 9108.648409] wlan0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::214:d1ff:fe4d:82b2 detected!

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 kernel: [ 9108.649704] wlan0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::214:d1ff:fe4d:82b2 detected!

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 kernel: [ 9108.650966] wlan0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::214:d1ff:fe4d:82b2 detected!

Mar 23 03:54:36 reign10 kernel: [ 9108.652169] wlan0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::214:d1ff:fe4d:82b2 detected!

Mar 23 03:54:41 reign10 dhcpcd: wlan0: leased 10.0.0.150 for infinity

Mar 23 03:54:41 reign10 dhcpcd: forking to background

```

the last entries would be the ones where i did /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

I see there are some places where dhcpcd isnt running, but that is because the lease is for infinity and dhcpcd exits right?

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe you could try :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0  stop

# killall wpa_supplicant

# killall dhcpcd

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## fathom

Here is the output for the commands you suggested.

```
reign10 / # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

* Stopping sshd..                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

* samba -> stop: smbd...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

* samba -> stop: nmbd...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

* Unmounting NFS filesystems...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

* Unmounting network filesystems...                                                                                               [ ok ]

* Stopping hddtemp daemon...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

* Bringing down interface wlan0

*   Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

*   Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

*   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                           [ ok ]

reign10 / # killall wpa_supplicant

wpa_supplicant: no process found

reign10 / # killall dhcpcd

dhcpcd: no process found

reign10 / # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                           [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

reign10 / # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"reign"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.472 GHz  Access Point: 00:24:01:9D:A5:E1

          Bit Rate=300 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:30D2-D17B-460B-E1BB-B5AB-33D0-5A7D-162B   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:56/100  Signal level:-60 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

reign10 / # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:d3:3b:69:77

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:fdde0000-fde00000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:26571 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:26571 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1481108 (1.4 MiB)  TX bytes:1481108 (1.4 MiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:d1:4d:82:b2

          inet addr:10.0.0.150  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::214:d1ff:fe4d:82b2/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:523134 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:296682 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:772036741 (736.2 MiB)  TX bytes:21060286 (20.0 MiB)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:fd9ff000-fda00000

reign10 / # wpa_cli status

          Selected interface 'wlan0'

          bssid=00:24:01:9d:a5:e1

          ssid=reign

          id=0

          pairwise_cipher=CCMP

          group_cipher=TKIP

          key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

          wpa_state=COMPLETED

          ip_address=10.0.0.150

reign10 / # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status

* status: started

reign10 / # 
```

again reconnecting after a signal loss works as long as there is outgoing traffic

would it be possible to add debug switches to wpa_supplicant, dhcpcd in the configuration for wlan0 in /etc/conf.d/net and log the output to files?

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe you should try this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

# /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start -dd

```

----------

## fathom

doing

```
/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start -dd
```

just starts wpa_supplicant normally while the actual init script is printed to the console.

what if I took backups of the wpa_supplicant init script and added option -dd -f outfile -t

and something similar for the dhcpcd one?

----------

## fathom

Edited the post since I didn't want to triple post

Marking the problem as solved.

Switching back to wpa 0.6.10 solved the issue of wpa_supplicant not reconnecting.

This is what I found with wpa_supplicant 0.7.0 and 0.7.1

When wpa_supplicant disconnects from the AP it apparently runs into

some problem while scanning or after below is the output while running wpa_supplicant.

```

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID 00:24:01:9d:a5:e1 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

l2_packet_receive - recvfrom: Network is down

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     54 45 52 4d 49 4e 41 54 45                        TERMINATE       

Removing interface wlan0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

CTRL_IFACE wait for attached monitors to receive messages

*** glibc detected *** wpa_supplicant: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x083b2d38 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb73c9db1]

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb73cb4da]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x6d)[0xb73ce53d]

wpa_supplicant[0x8059e22]

wpa_supplicant[0x8081744]

wpa_supplicant[0x808182f]

wpa_supplicant[0x8081884]

wpa_supplicant[0x80879a6]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6)[0xb7374a66]

wpa_supplicant[0x804d701]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-080b8000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 31490930   /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant

080b8000-080b9000 r--p 00070000 08:01 31490930   /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant

080b9000-080ba000 rw-p 00071000 08:01 31490930   /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant

083b2000-083d3000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0          [heap]

b7000000-b7021000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b7021000-b7100000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 

b71d4000-b71f1000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 33199679   /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b71f1000-b71f2000 r--p 0001c000 08:01 33199679   /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b71f2000-b71f3000 rw-p 0001d000 08:01 33199679   /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b71f3000-b71fd000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031732    /lib/libnss_files-2.10.1.so

b71fd000-b71fe000 r--p 00009000 08:01 2031732    /lib/libnss_files-2.10.1.so

b71fe000-b71ff000 rw-p 0000a000 08:01 2031732    /lib/libnss_files-2.10.1.so

b722d000-b722f000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b722f000-b7240000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031766    /lib/libresolv-2.10.1.so

b7240000-b7241000 r--p 00010000 08:01 2031766    /lib/libresolv-2.10.1.so

b7241000-b7242000 rw-p 00011000 08:01 2031766    /lib/libresolv-2.10.1.so

b7242000-b7244000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b7244000-b7246000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031711    /lib/libkeyutils-1.2.so

b7246000-b7247000 r--p 00001000 08:01 2031711    /lib/libkeyutils-1.2.so

b7247000-b7248000 rw-p 00002000 08:01 2031711    /lib/libkeyutils-1.2.so

b7248000-b724e000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 51779501   /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0.1

b724e000-b724f000 r--p 00005000 08:01 51779501   /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0.1

b724f000-b7250000 rw-p 00006000 08:01 51779501   /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0.1

b7250000-b7252000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031671    /lib/libcom_err.so.2.1

b7252000-b7253000 r--p 00001000 08:01 2031671    /lib/libcom_err.so.2.1

b7253000-b7254000 rw-p 00002000 08:01 2031671    /lib/libcom_err.so.2.1

b7254000-b7255000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b7255000-b7266000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 32377718   /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7266000-b7267000 r--p 00010000 08:01 32377718   /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7267000-b7268000 rw-p 00011000 08:01 32377718   /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7268000-b728e000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 51779139   /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3.1

b728e000-b728f000 ---p 00026000 08:01 51779139   /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3.1

b728f000-b7290000 r--p 00026000 08:01 51779139   /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3.1

b7290000-b7291000 rw-p 00027000 08:01 51779139   /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3.1

b7291000-b7331000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 51779498   /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3.3

b7331000-b7336000 r--p 0009f000 08:01 51779498   /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3.3

b7336000-b7337000 rw-p 000a4000 08:01 51779498   /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3.3

b7337000-b7338000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b7338000-b735c000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031717    /lib/libm-2.10.1.so

b735c000-b735d000 r--p 00023000 08:01 2031717    /lib/libm-2.10.1.so

b735d000-b735e000 rw-p 00024000 08:01 2031717    /lib/libm-2.10.1.so

b735e000-b749e000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031663    /lib/libc-2.10.1.so

b749e000-b749f000 ---p 00140000 08:01 2031663    /lib/libc-2.10.1.so

b749f000-b74a1000 r--p 00140000 08:01 2031663    /lib/libc-2.10.1.so

b74a1000-b74a2000 rw-p 00142000 08:01 2031663    /lib/libc-2.10.1.so

b74a2000-b74a5000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b74a5000-b74ac000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031768    /lib/librt-2.10.1.so

b74ac000-b74ad000 r--p 00006000 08:01 2031768    /lib/librt-2.10.1.so

b74ad000-b74ae000 rw-p 00007000 08:01 2031768    /lib/librt-2.10.1.so

b74ae000-b74af000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b74af000-b74c4000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031757    /lib/libpthread-2.10.1.so

b74c4000-b74c5000 r--p 00014000 08:01 2031757    /lib/libpthread-2.10.1.so

b74c5000-b74c6000 rw-p 00015000 08:01 2031757    /lib/libpthread-2.10.1.so

b74c6000-b74c8000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b74c8000-b7502000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 33686955   /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.5.0

b7502000-b7503000 r--p 00039000 08:01 33686955   /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.5.0

b7503000-b7504000 rw-p 0003a000 08:01 33686955   /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.5.0

b7504000-b7506000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031687    /lib/libdl-2.10.1.so

b7506000-b7507000 r--p 00001000 08:01 2031687    /lib/libdl-2.10.1.so

b7507000-b7508000 rw-p 00002000 08:01 2031687    /lib/libdl-2.10.1.so

b7508000-b763a000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 31523141   /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b763a000-b7642000 r--p 00131000 08:01 31523141   /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b7642000-b7651000 rw-p 00139000 08:01 31523141   /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8

b7651000-b7654000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b7654000-b769e000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 31523144   /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b769e000-b769f000 r--p 00049000 08:01 31523144   /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b769f000-b76a2000 rw-p 0004a000 08:01 31523144   /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8

b76a2000-b76f0000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 51779886   /usr/lib/libnl.so.1.1

b76f0000-b76f1000 r--p 0004d000 08:01 51779886   /usr/lib/libnl.so.1.1

b76f1000-b76f4000 rw-p 0004e000 08:01 51779886   /usr/lib/libnl.so.1.1

b76f4000-b76f5000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b76f8000-b7701000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031736    /lib/libnss_nis-2.10.1.so

b7701000-b7702000 r--p 00008000 08:01 2031736    /lib/libnss_nis-2.10.1.so

b7702000-b7703000 rw-p 00009000 08:01 2031736    /lib/libnss_nis-2.10.1.so

b7703000-b7716000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031726    /lib/libnsl-2.10.1.so

b7716000-b7717000 r--p 00012000 08:01 2031726    /lib/libnsl-2.10.1.so

b7717000-b7718000 rw-p 00013000 08:01 2031726    /lib/libnsl-2.10.1.so

b7718000-b771a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b771a000-b7720000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031728    /lib/libnss_compat-2.10.1.so

b7720000-b7721000 r--p 00006000 08:01 2031728    /lib/libnss_compat-2.10.1.so

b7721000-b7722000 rw-p 00007000 08:01 2031728    /lib/libnss_compat-2.10.1.so

b7722000-b7723000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b7723000-b773f000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 2031634    /lib/ld-2.10.1.so

b773f000-b7740000 r--p 0001b000 08:01 2031634    /lib/ld-2.10.1.so

b7740000-b7741000 rw-p 0001c000 08:01 2031634    /lib/ld-2.10.1.so

bfdb4000-bfdc9000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0          [stack]

ffffe000-fffff000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

Aborted

reign10 / #

```

Don't know if the author is aware of this?

And without guidance I wouldn't know how to go further with that.

The problem doesnt seem to come up in network manager or wicd but I guess they probably

dont let wpa_supplicant roam or do the scanning for them?

Anyone here know how I prevent wpa_supplicant from roaming or just connecting to my AP

without doing any scanning?

----------

